# vBulletin: question for Sermper Fi



## reformedman (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi SF, I run a vBulletin board and was hoping to get some help from you on a question about it.
I have a forum member that is able to log on and do private messages and such but cannot post a new thread nor respond to a current thread. It is only one person that cannot do it while others can. I have never altered any of the info of any of the members so that can't be it or I'd remember. The only thing I have ever changed for the person is the password. But I know that the person must be signed in because his pm's to me have his name as the adressee. 

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 23, 2007)

Check his username carefully in the control panel and make sure the permissions are correct.

If he's the only one with the problem then recommend that he clear his cache and, if necessary, install another version of an internet browser.

One person having a problem means it's on his end - unless his permissions are set incorrectly.


----------

